
Go routines vs. C threads - dcu
https://syslog.ravelin.com/goroutine-shoot-out-e47585bebc1f
======
jstewartmobile
Not really an apples-to-apples comparison. It would have been nice to at least
_mention_ the possibility of goroutine starvation.

Here's the best overview of goroutine scheduling I've come across so far:
[https://morsmachine.dk/go-scheduler](https://morsmachine.dk/go-scheduler)

